# [SOLVED] Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody used the Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive ?

Are they any good ?

I saw the many reviews on Staples.ca seem less than favourable about them.

From transfer data speed being slower than other branded flash drives and people having trouble detecting the flash drive when plugged in. Any truth to this ?

They are on sale, so just wonder if they are worth buying ?

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) No
4) Yes

I haven't have any trouble with them, (8GB, 32GB, 64GB). <knock on wood> :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

USB Flash drives, no matter what brand, are volatile and can fail at any time because of the portable nature. Kingston are one of the better brands. Do not get a Generic brand. If a new drive does not get recognized by the computer, it is because of the USB port. Always plug them into the _Back_ USB port (desktop) and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. 
Transfer speeds are also determined by the USB port and not so much by the drive. Again Kingston are one of the better brands.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> USB Flash drives, no matter what brand, are volatile and can fail at any time because of the portable nature. Kingston are one of the better brands. Do not get a Generic brand. If a new drive does not get recognized by the computer, it is because of the USB port. Always plug them into the Back USB port (desktop) and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker.
> Transfer speeds are also determined by the USB port and not so much by the drive. Again Kingston are one of the better brands.


Can I use USB cable extender to plug in the back? Because it is easier to connect it that way so I don't have to plug and unplug at the back for USB flash drives.

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

You can try a USB extender, as long as it is not a generic brand, but do realize this will diminish the power, so if you have problems with the drive, plug it in directly to the Back USB port.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

The reason being is the USB ports on the back of most Desktop computers are connected directly to the motherboard. And the ones on the front are usually connected via plugged in wires ... interference, loose connections, etc.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> I haven't have any trouble with them, (8GB, 32GB, 64GB). <knock on wood> :smile:


Have you or anybody else here tried the UDrive software ? I thought suppose to be in the drive already? I guess have to download the large 80 megs setup file to install the software to the flash drive. How much disk space it takes up in the flash drive?
Is the Drive software any good?
I heard it has image software and internet browser and upload backup software which is portable when installed in flash drive itself to work?
Does it work well?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

This guy has a review Kingston Data Traveler 109 with urDrive Software Review


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

zhong said:


> Anybody used the Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive ?
> 
> Are they any good ?
> 
> ...


I bought 2 of these flash drives.
However when I click to remove hardware it won't allow me to. Even thought I closed all the folders after transferring files.What should I do? I guess won't hurt the USB flash drive by just unplugging it from the PC?
Only this particular flash drive model I have problem in hardware removal.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

How to safely remove a USB drive even when Windows says it isn't safe to do so | PCWorld


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> How to safely remove a USB drive even when Windows says it isn't safe to do so | PCWorld


I tried to download unzip and used the unlock program from Brother website download.. The portable one. But it doesn't seem to work. When open icon appears on system tray but it doesn't display or do anything. I must have downloaded the wrong version? I am using Windows XP.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Kingston® DataTraveler 101 G2 32GB USB Flash Drive*

If you mean you're having trouble downloading Unlocker, try this:

Go to http://www.emptyloop.com/unlocker/,
scroll down the page a bit,
then click the "Download Unlocker 1.9.2 - 32 and 64 bit version" link, under the "Download for Windows 2000 / XP / 2003 / Vista / Windows 7 - Unlocker is Freeware" heading.


----------

